# Engranajes.



## JoS182 (Jul 8, 2007)

En argentina, saben donde puedo comprar engranajes para servo motores?. O donde puedo conseguir un juego de engranajes que lo pueda modificar.



Porque se me hace muy difícil planificar o querer de armar algo, cuando no tengo algo tan importante que me permite la transmisión del movimiento.


Además, alguien sabe como crear un buje de forma sencilla?

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 8, 2007)

En Villa Lugano hay un chatarrero de electronica y afines que posiblemente tenga algo, Le dicen"La Polaca", pero no tengo la direccion.
Esta a unas 10 cuadras de Gral Paz sobre una paralela lado Cap.
Se llama Farstucek o algo asi.

Respecto a buje: 
1) Untas con grasa tu eje y lo limpias tratando que quede una pelicula muy fina de grasa.
2) Lo recubres con poxilina y dejas secar, dandole a la poxilina la forma deseada.
3) Retiras tu eje y vuelves a lubricar.
4) Si todo salio bien tienes buje.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 8, 2007)

Fogonazo que es un BUJE y la poxilina, no conozco esa palabra,¿es argentina?


Un saludo compañeros


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 8, 2007)

Ooops ! ! !, no se de donde saque que estabas en Argentina, perdon.

Respecto al buje (Cojinete) tu preguntaste "Además, alguien sabe como crear un buje de forma sencilla?"

Poxilina es una marca comercial de nuestro pais, es un adesivo de 2 componentes que cuando seca (cura) queda similar a piedra.


----------



## JoS182 (Jul 9, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Ooops ! ! !, no se de donde saque que estabas en Argentina, perdon.
> 
> Respecto al buje (Cojinete) tu preguntaste "Además, alguien sabe como crear un buje de forma sencilla?"
> 
> Poxilina es una marca comercial de nuestro pais, es un adesivo de 2 componentes que cuando seca (cura) queda similar a piedra.




jajaj....si yo estoy en argentina. El que pregunto era otro. =).

Gracias por responderme. =)


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2007)

Drogarme estando ebrio y por la mañana me esta haciendo mal ! ! !


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ahora lo entiendo gracias fogonazo, todos hablamos español, pero todos tenemos nuestras cosillas. Yo sol catalan con lengua propia y pienso en catalan y escribo en castellano por eso se me va la bola a veces

YA LO HABRAS NOTADO.

la Poxilina por lo que me comentas es como el ARALDIT Standart, un comentario , si lo pones al sol o en un lugar calentito queda petrificado y vidrificado y a tope de dureza.


----------



## 207324 (Jul 9, 2007)

La verdad que el metodo que presenta fogonazo es muy creativo, un artilujio q vale la pena destacar.

Realmente un artilugio que muchos quisieran haber aprendido antes (como yo)

Espectacular sos un genio (o quien te lo haya dicho)


----------

